# Multi-wood rolling pin



## omb76

Made this entirely myself (with some guidance from dad).  Got the idea from the laminated blanks that CSUSA sells, but didn't want to pay the $ to get one since I hand all this wood in the shop already.  This is my first time laminating wood together and doing a project like this.  The woods are: Walnut, Padauk, Cherry, Bolivian Rosewood, Hard Maple, Canarywood, Purpleheart, & Wenge.   Worked on it most of the day yesterday and gave it to mom today for Mother's Day.  Overall dimensions are 16"L x 2.5" Diameter  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Whaler

Beautiful job David.


----------



## witz1976

Nice!  Love the colors of the woods you used, has great contrast.


----------



## Lee K

very nice work. Your Mom should be VERY pleased.  If she even knows HALF of how difficult it is to hand-turn a uniform cylinder like that.

The selection of wood just makes the presentation even better.


----------



## corian king

Nice job!! Great Work!!


----------



## mountainrocker

Wow! Pretty incredible.


----------



## omb76

Thanks guys!  This was a fun project to make... gonna have to make another for myself now!  :biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni

Beautifully executed.  You should be proud of your work.  Bet your mother really liked it.


----------



## Woodlvr

Good work David. I have not tried one because of the glue up factor, I do not want to pay the CSUSA price for the blanks, either.


----------



## bitshird

David, you did a very nice job, I've tried several, but can't get them to look that good, Beautiful choice of woods also.


----------



## omb76

Thanks!  Each piece was ran through the planer, then my dad showed me some sanding tricks to get a perfect surface, then lots and lots of clamps.


----------

